

Show HN: A drum machine built with Ember.js - gavinjoyce
http://emberbeats.gavinjoyce.com/

======
akcreek
That's quite fun. I might be using it incorrectly, but when I add a new
channel it sometimes adds multiple rows and it is tied to a previously created
channel. The hits are already there and if I turn one off on the new channel
it does the same on the previously created channel as well.

~~~
gavinjoyce
Thanks, that bug has been fixed

